# Carrie Fisher ist Tod - R.I.P



## olli67 (27 Dez. 2016)

Die als Prinzessin Leia aus den Star Wars Filmen bekannte Carrie Fisher ist gegen 9 Uhr Ortszeit in Los Angeles verstorben.

Sie erlitt auf dem Flug von London nach Los Angeles beim Landeanflug einen Herzinfarkt, man dachte erst, Sie sei dem Tod nochmal davon gekommen aber schlief dann auf der Intensivstation in den Morgenstunden in Los Angeles ein.

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Dez. 2016)

​


----------



## RalfBHV (27 Dez. 2016)

Eine Erschütterung der Macht!


----------



## Padderson (28 Dez. 2016)

ja - das war ein Scheiss Jahr


----------



## dörty (28 Dez. 2016)

†
Machs gut Carrie.


----------



## Ludger77 (28 Dez. 2016)

Padderson schrieb:


> ja - das war ein Scheiss Jahr



Stimmt!
Hoffentlich geht das bald vorrüber!!


----------



## DRAGO (29 Dez. 2016)

Nunmehr ist ihr ihre Mutter Debbie Reynolds am 28 Dezember, also einen Tag später gefolgt.

Jetzt seit ihr wieder vereint.


----------



## zerocool77 (27 Apr. 2017)

60 ist auch noch kein Alter.


----------

